# Acrorip vertical stretch print



## MarianM1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi community,
I just started using Acrorip and i have 2 major issues with the printing results:

1. i can't get it to print in the middle of the tray. From Acrorip i set it up to have the same margins left and right, and it still prints to the right. I put 3.5cm on both sides and it prints 0,5cm on the right and the rest on the left. I'm i missing something in Acrorip?

2. i get my prints stretched on the Y axis. I'm 100% sure i'm doing something wrong in Acrorip. Even tho the image looks good on the monitor, on the t-shirt it's stretched.

What i'm i missing ?

Thanks for help.
Cheers.


----------



## Glopear (May 5, 2015)

The stretching is probably because your platten motor can't handle,low resolution e.g. 720x 720


Are you sure you got the actual printer centred?


----------



## Emanuel (Nov 1, 2019)

Hola como estan? Me pasa eso mismo. La impresion sale estirada en algunas oportunidades. A que se debe?


----------



## Ahmed Karsoun (Jan 14, 2021)

MarianM1 said:


> Hi community,
> I just started using Acrorip and i have 2 major issues with the printing results:
> 
> 1. i can't get it to print in the middle of the tray. From Acrorip i set it up to have the same margins left and right, and it still prints to the right. I put 3.5cm on both sides and it prints 0,5cm on the right and the rest on the left. I'm i missing something in Acrorip?
> ...


I have the same two issues have you reached a solution up till now?


----------



## Ahmed Karsoun (Jan 14, 2021)

Ahmed Karsoun said:


> I have the same two issues have you reached a solution up till now?


SOLVED:
-Stretching because of changing "Print out size Revision" original numbers written.
-Shifting because you need to calculate the zero position of your platen, and this done by setting "page margin setup" to the optimum spacing by trial and error.


----------

